# Whole suckling in offset smoker...crispy skin?



## calismoke (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey guys,

So, I have a party tomorrow..have a 20 lb, Suckling Pig... 

I have an offset firebox smoker, (BarbChef) and works pretty well. 

I was planning on going around 250 with apple/hickory wood. Now I now the skin is going to have good color, but most of the pics I've seen with smoked pig, the skin isn't crispy. And that's what I'm looking for.

So, I've boiled it down to 2 options:

1. After the pig hits temp, crank up the heat in the smoker to 450+ to blister the skin. Maybe 30 mins? OR maybe the oven might be easier also? Thoughts on this?

2. Laying down an aluminum tray directly under the pig, so I can get some of that caramelization on the skin and meat, from the coals directly under the meat. I like this idea, but don't like the idea of having to feed it, where I have to lift up the grates underneath the pig to add coals. 

Also, was going to mop every hour with a vinegar based sauce.

Any advice or info would be great guys!

Thanks


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 20, 2013)

Well stumbled over this a little too late to give any helpful suggestions..lol. How did it turn out?


----------



## calismoke (Sep 21, 2013)

Haven't started smoking yet.... tomorrow morning...so any suggestions until then would be much appreciated... 

Gracias!


----------



## calismoke (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## Bob In Fla. (Sep 21, 2013)

I would NOT mop it every hour, unless you want it to take *forever*.

I also think you need to concentrate on getting the pig cooked and NOT overcooked before you worry about the skin.  I am betting that there is a reason that you haven't seen pictures of crispy skin on smoked piggy.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 21, 2013)

Try this link right here. Might get something useful out of it. 

Section 10.1.4


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Sep 21, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Try this link right here. Might get something useful out of it.
> 
> Section 10.1.4


 
I had that site bookmarked several computers ago, but it seems I forget about it.  Thanks for the reminder BigWheel.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2013)

You betcha Sir. Least I can do is give it back to the guy I stole it from..lol.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Sep 23, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> You betcha Sir. Least I can do is give it back to the guy I stole it from..lol.


 Well, I think I got it from the "Hound" oh, so many years ago.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 23, 2013)

Yep..a lot of water has flowed under some of those bridges. I had it one time too but forgot where I put it..lol. Then thats when you showed up with it. Its sorta like playing volleyball or drop the hanky or something.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Sep 24, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Yep..a lot of water has flowed under some of those bridges. I had it one time too but forgot where I put it..lol. Then thats when you showed up with it. Its sorta like playing volleyball or drop the hanky or something.


 :supz::supz:


----------

